# Pleasure Island Theme Park



## jsp77 (Dec 4, 2016)

Announcing the closure, owner Melanie Wood said: ‘It is with deep sadness that I am informing you I have made the very difficult decision to close Pleasure Island Theme Park at the end of this season.
‘For the past seven seasons we, as a team, have tried very hard indeed to keep the business going but unfortunately there have been too many hurdles.’

The park first opened in 1993 and was then closed in 2010 but reopened shortly afterwards with almost all of the 200 staff reemployed.
Ms Wood said there was to be eight days of normal operation and a final firework event 29 October.​
This was a little hurried and I would have liked to have spent more time here, but due to the light fading fast time was not on my side. met a few friendly guys. 

*on with the photos*


https://flic.kr/p/NBTyKo


https://flic.kr/p/PSs1tc


https://flic.kr/p/PGkatB


https://flic.kr/p/PiPLz9


https://flic.kr/p/NBTxmw


https://flic.kr/p/NBTwGf


https://flic.kr/p/PiPR8s


https://flic.kr/p/PiPQrN


https://flic.kr/p/PDERd7


https://flic.kr/p/PGk85D


https://flic.kr/p/PGk7Me


https://flic.kr/p/PiPL2W


https://flic.kr/p/PiPNC7


https://flic.kr/p/PGk7m4


https://flic.kr/p/PiPMZy


https://flic.kr/p/PPhCB3


https://flic.kr/p/ND8pKV


https://flic.kr/p/PiPKGN​
*thanks for looking*


----------



## smiler (Dec 4, 2016)

The amusements don't look too bad, I'm surprised they've not bin sold off, Nicely Done, JSP, Thanks


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Dec 5, 2016)

Wow, really enjoyed that, nice one


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 5, 2016)

That's a shame they closed it down, looks like a fun place. Nice photographs.


----------



## jsp77 (Dec 5, 2016)

cheers for the comments guys, not sure of its fate Smiler, but they better sort out somethig quick before the vandals arrive.


----------



## Brewtal (Dec 5, 2016)

Some lovely shots there, glad you got to capture it before it gets trashed. Really enjoyed that, thanks.


----------



## CozzaaXCore (Dec 6, 2016)

Good to meet you mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King Al (Dec 8, 2016)

I do like a theme park, everything is so different from most other types of splores! Great report jsp


----------



## Potter (Dec 9, 2016)

Looks like that could easily re-open


----------



## mookster (Dec 9, 2016)

Potter said:


> Looks like that could easily re-open



It's only been closed just over a month so it probably wouldn't be hard to reopen it!


----------



## Luise (Dec 10, 2016)

Wow, right up my street. Nice photos!


----------



## woody65 (Dec 12, 2016)

most of the rides are going to a park in Asia


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 12, 2016)

Very very nice jsp..so clean.


----------



## Rubex (Dec 12, 2016)

Nice one jsp77! I love the picture of the dodgems


----------

